# Belt Qusetion



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I did a search for this and came up empty handed , so my boo boo if there is a topic on this already , if so , please leave me the link .

Anyhow , got a buddy with a 08 800 EFI sportsman with Tatou 4s tracks , he blew a belt , warranty is not going to cover it , so he is wondering if it is worth his while and cash to go with a EPI belt ? He is not sure if the Stock belt can handle the load the tracks put on it , so this is why he is wondering about the EPI belt. He is looking at about 160 bucks to buy this new belt.

What do you all think ? suggestions on a belt ? EPI ? Stock ? maybe another brand you know about ?

Cheers,
BrutemanAl


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

yea im kinda woundering the same thing.... i do no not to get the goodyear on or whatever that cheap POS is.. it lasted 10 mins on my brute.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

Dayco or Pro series HL belt will be your best options. Both are around 70 bucks. You can get an extreme Gforce for about $99.00. You may concider an EPI clutch kit. It's so worth the money in every way.


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

EPI belts are [email protected] Don't wast your money!!!!!!!!!!!! First one I put on a new canam with a EPI kit and it shredded at 48 miles. Second one is flaking on edges and delaminating.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

dayco belt are very good


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't speak for other brands but every arctic cat guy I know says buy nothing other than the OEM belt, the aftermarket's just don't hold up!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

crazywes said:


> EPI belts are [email protected] Don't wast your money!!!!!!!!!!!! First one I put on a new canam with a EPI kit and it shredded at 48 miles. Second one is flaking on edges and delaminating.


I got a thousand miles out of an EPI Extreem Duty...still have it for a trail spare. Did stretch quit a bit though.

It was the Dayco I got all of 20 miles out of. Strange.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I got a thousand miles out of an EPI Extreem Duty...still have it for a trail spare. Did stretch quit a bit though.
> 
> It was the Dayco I got all of 20 miles out of. Strange.


 
I just finally blew my EPI Severe Duty after 1 year of hard riding...it started out with 29.5 Laws for about 2 months, and then I traded up for the 31s and have had them ever since. It held up well, but I think I was just as happy out of my less expensive OEM belt that I had before.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Dayco "XTX" NOT the HPX....the newer XTX is a great belt. Same as the new HL 3GX.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

I just covered this in another thread, but most PoPo, Brute and Cat guys stick with factory belts. 

I only run OEM, and have never shredded a belt. I only replace them as regular maintanence.


----------

